# WARNUNG



## guenter (15. Aug. 2011)

Es ist ein Hacker auf Facebook unterwegs. Er schickt euren Freunden einen Link mit dem Zusatz 'Bist du das ??'
NiCHT ÖFFNEN --> es ist ein Virus !! Bitte kopiert das & warnt eure Freunde !


----------



## sbecs (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Einer? TAUSENDE


----------



## Wild (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

*Facebook*???? Was ist das


----------



## guenter (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Hallo Wild,

„Facebook ermöglicht es dir, mit den Menschen in deinem Leben in Verbindung zu treten und Inhalte mit diesen zu teilen.“


----------



## uwe jur. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*



guenter schrieb:


> Hallo Wild,
> 
> „Facebook ermöglicht es dir, mit den Menschen in deinem Leben in Verbindung zu treten und Inhalte mit diesen zu teilen.“



und sorgt dafür das die ganze Welt mit Leichtigkeit an persönliche Daten kommt oder bei Bewerbungen sich vorher ein Bild von der Person macht


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*



guenter schrieb:


> ...mit den Menschen in deinem Leben in Verbindung zu treten ...



Was ist denn mit dem guten alten Telefon passiert? Gibt es das nicht mehr?

Und gibt es eigentlich auch einen "facebook nein danke" Button? Ich hätte dann gerne einen.


----------



## Suse (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*



Wild schrieb:


> *Facebook*???? Was ist das



Überflüssig !


----------



## uwe jur. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*



Suse schrieb:


> Überflüssig !



nicht wenn man 2000Freunde hat


----------



## Suse (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Wenn ich grob schätze komme ich auf 20 Freunde...
aber das SIND FREUNDE !

Aber, man muß ja auch für die Warnung dankbar sein.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Ich habe mich schon diverse Male tüchtig geärgert überFac...
Verschiedentlich haben mich Leute wohl einladen wollen, sie auf dieser website zutreffen, dazu erhielt ich emails, ich könne sowieso dort treffen.
Solche Einladungs-mails ignorierend, wurde man dann etwas penetrant... es kamen weitere mails, ich solle doch sowieso dort treffen.
Wie Christine schon schrieb, ein "danke, aber nein danke-button" wäre sehr hilfreich, da mich diese wiederholten mails ziemlich nerven.


----------



## Wild (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Hallo,
das war natürlich ironisch gemeint. Natürlich kenne ich Facebook, habe aber aus gutem Grund keinen Account dort. Genauso wie auch bei den anderen "Sozialen Netzwerken". Ich mache halt nicht jede Modeerscheinung mit ;-)
Viele Grüße
Norbert

PS.: Dann bleibt auch mehr Zeit für den Teich!!


----------



## Vera44 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Facebook muß man nicht haben - ich hätte auch gern den nein-Danke-Button.


----------



## guenter (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Ich wollte doch nur WARNEN


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: WARNUNG*

Lieber Günter,
das wissen wir sicherlich auch zu schätzen.
DU kannst ja nichts dafür, daß hier augenscheinlich ein Großteil der user diese website ablehnt. 
Also  für DICH!


----------

